# Any Military Chaplains on here? (Which Branch is a good place to serve?)



## sgemmen9 (Jul 3, 2012)

I was curious if there are any military chaplains on here and if what caused you join your particular branch as a chaplain. I've looked into all three branches and I'm considering Army at this point. If you have a post, what branch you joined as a chaplain and why? This would be helpful for me in exploring a potential pursuit of chaplaincy.


----------



## Rufus (Jul 4, 2012)

Not a chaplain, but in order to be a chaplain in the Marines you need to be a chaplain in the Navy, so you may not be assigned to the Marines.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jul 4, 2012)

I think we've got an Army chaplain floating around here somewhere. Give me a second to look his name up

EDIT: Ben, aka SolaScriptura, is the one you'll want to talk to. While we wait for him to find this thread, I'll pass on this gem he wrote up in 2008 that may be of use to you.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/those-possibly-remotely-maybe-interested-army-chaplaincy-38082/


----------



## Berean (Jul 4, 2012)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> Ben, aka SolaScriptura



Ben's enroute to Alaska for a PCS. He should check in here soon.


----------

